# Steak Neopolitan (low cal)



## Becky (May 2, 2002)

Steak Neapolitan

Everyone really enjoyed this.  I think it's a wonderful steak for "winter cooking" when the grill can't be used.  I also think it would be a perfect special dish for Valentine's Day.  ;~D

1 teaspoon oil

2 tablespoons lemon juice

4 (4 ounce) beef tenderloin steaks (about 1 inch thick)

1 cup onion, chopped small

1 cup dry Marsala wine or dry Sherry

2 tablespoons fresh Italian parsley, chopped

Heat oil in large skillet over medium-high heat until hot.  Add lemon juice and steaks; cook at least 10 minutes for rare, longer as desired.  Turn as necessary.  May have to add more lemon juice if cooking to medium or well-done.  Remove steaks from skillet and keep warm.  Add onions and wine to juice mixture in skillet; cook and stir 4 minutes or until liquid is reduced to about 1/2 cup.  To serve, spoon onion mixture over steaks and sprinkle with parsley.  Makes 4 servings.

Nutritional Values:  180 calories, 8 grams fat, 50 mg. cholesterol, 45 mg. sodium, 5 grams carbohydrates
Dietary Exchanges:  1/2 fruit, 2 1/2 lean meats OR 1/2 carbohydrate, 2 1/2 lean meat  
(these values are from the cookbook, "Healthy Homestyle Meals" by Pillsbury)

Beef       Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------

